# top speed



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

just curious as to how fast the 2003 6spd will go, in other words how fast will u be going in 6th gear at 6200ish rpm giving you had the proper mods obviously I/H/E/ turbo posibly nos i guess at this point we might be getting into new cam, forged insides.... ? 
also i think i have heard it has some kind of governor or drag speed limitor or somthing? does that mean it won't go over a certain speeed or somthhing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

hey everyone k i found it out myself when i was looking around so here it is lol 164mp/h or 263km/h thanks anyways though


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

WHAT??? for one......you can't have a header with turbo........you'd need TWO cams..........and the only real governors on the spec are drag and the transmission...............

164mph?? LOL with major turbo and juice, maybe.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

164mph is where the rev limiter will cut down on a 03 Spec V in 6th gear (6200rpm actual).......assuming you had a 100mph tailwind or a LOT more power.

Stock top speed is at, or just past 130mph drag limited.

I have heard of a governor though (from a NOT very reliable source though......a friend of a friend who has a 02 Spec V...not a "car guy" though)....but it's unhittable with stock power on flat land.....he supposedly did it coming off of a hill.


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

How much hp u think the spec v would push if u had trb/int/ext?
I was thinking around like 240? sound right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

theres no way of just guessing by saying Turbo. All depends on your complete turbo setup.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree......now, if you DID have 240 crank hp (say 200+ whp) on a turbo kit, and peak power around 6K, I still think you are going to have a hard time getting past 145mph......6th gear is just a bit too long.......now if they power peak was closer to 5500rpm, THEN 150mph might be possble, but still, that's about it for 200whp


----------



## VibeBlueSE-R (May 19, 2002)

I have a 2002 spec-v and Iv'e hit 130 mph at 5000 rpm's on flat land. When you hit 5th gear rev up to redline, shift to 6th gear, the needle will drop to about 4500 rpm's which puts the car above the rev limit point which is 4000 rpm's on 6th gear. My car can do it, I don't know about anyone elses car or 2003 models.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

VibeBlueSE-R said:


> *I have a 2002 spec-v and Iv'e hit 130 mph at 5000 rpm's on flat land. When you hit 5th gear rev up to redline, shift to 6th gear, the needle will drop to about 4500 rpm's which puts the car above the rev limit point which is 4000 rpm's on 6th gear. My car can do it, I don't know about anyone elses car or 2003 models. *


The rev limit point? At 4000rpm? Huh?

The rev limiter is 6200rpm actual (around 6300 or so on the fairly accurate stock tach).

Also, if you shift at an indicated 6200rpm from 5th to 6th on a 2002 Spec V (128mph....the 5th gear actually rev limits at 131mph), your revs will drop to 5050rpm.......not quite 4500.

That's actually interesting......what does everyones speedometer read AT the marked redline in 5th gear on a 2002 Spec V? The actual speed at that point is 128mph, so whatever it reads can give you an idea of the accuracy of the stock speedo (ie....if it reads 130mph, it's only 2mph optimistic etc.).


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey I buried the needle at 150mph on mine...


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

exitspeed said:


> *Hey I buried the needle at 150mph on mine... *


What, with a 30mph tailwind off of a hill? Anybody can get an ungoverned car way past it's actual top speed by drafting off another car, putting the wind behind you, or just plain going down hill.....hell, I had my B13 SE-R at an indicated 149mph off of a steep hill with a tailwind.......but it'll only do around 130mph even on flat land.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you'd need one helluva tailwind to overcome aerodynamic drag..............................and even downhill only helps to a certain extent,,,,,,,,,,,this is why I call bs on the 150mph.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Thats coming from a guy who wants to swap his Spec V motor with an sr20det...remember chimike?...haha


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

*WTF ??? !!!!!*

TO ALL YOU GUYS ATTEMPTING TO BREAK THE LAND SPEED RECORD WITH YOUR CARS....!!

Guys, please don't take too much offense to what I'm gonna say...but instead, take it as constructive critism.

Do you what happens IF you blow a tire at 130 MPH. Any ideas ?? Hmmm, you lose control of your vehicle and if, yes, if you are lucky you will only spend a little time in the E.R. If you're not so lucky, you'll be 6 feet under. 

Not to mention other people you endanger on OUR public roads. Mothers, fathers, sisters, brothers, friends, ...ok, you get the picture. (if you are testing top speed on a closed track, that's ok).

On a similar note, if you do happen to survive your trip up to 130, 140 or whatever it may be...guess what happens when you get pulled over for speed in excess of 100mph. Upon the officer's discresion, you could very easily end up in jail...and for certain pay a huge fine.

So, "estimating" what your top speed is and actually "TESTING" your top speed are two different things. It just really irritates me when people actually test their top speed on these vehicles..It's just like street racing.....ENDANGERING OTHERS along with yourself.

Just my 2 cents......


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: WTF ??? !!!!!*



95G ATL said:


> *Do you what happens IF you blow a tire at 130 MPH. Any ideas ?? *


Yep......done it. I wasin a friends Chevy Beretta GTZ topped out at 135mph in 5th gear, and one of his rear tires blew (had taken too many nail repairs). Scared the crap out of us, but all it did was make one hell of a loud BANG followed by a huge shake. We slowed down, pulled over and then found out the silly shit's lug wrench was sitting in his shop at home.......we had to walk 4 miles in sub zero weather to get to a phone  

But......I can NOT vouch for what happens if you blow a front tire (Car and Driver did some testing on an Explorer though, and said it wasn't very hard to control......it was an article done is response to the Firestone fiasco), but statistically the WORST speed to get a blow at is right around 55mph as at that speed you dont have enough momentum to overcome any pulling the flat tire gives you.......

As long as you are doing your top speed run in a straight line (why you'd go around a corner I don't know), you should be OK in the event of a blow-out as long as you don't do something stupid.

But you DO have a valid point: correctly speed rated tires are VERY important.

Also, I happen to live in Iowa, a state rather well suited to doing top speed runs, with many nearly abandoned, dead straight country roads. If I wreck, about the only thing I'm going to kill is some corn....and maybe myself. But, your point stands for those trying to get to top speed rolling down a suburban freeway, dodging cars.

As for the fine......well......you do the crime.........

I've personally never been caught in excess of 102mph though (near Vegas)....that was a $185 ticket (102 in a 70 zone........it was out in the desert).

Anyway......I'm not going to rant about poeple doing top speed testing, just as long as they know the consequences and pick a good spot to do it to endanger nobody but themselves......but if they do do it wrong........I agree with what's said above.


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: WTF ??? !!!!!*



BIGBULS said:


> *Yep......done it. I wasin a friends Chevy Beretta GTZ topped out at 135mph in 5th gear, and one of his rear tires blew (had taken too many nail repairs). Scared the crap out of us, but all it did was make one hell of a loud BANG followed by a huge shake. We slowed down, pulled over and then found out the silly shit's lug wrench was sitting in his shop at home.......we had to walk 4 miles in sub zero weather to get to a phone
> 
> But......I can NOT vouch for what happens if you blow a front tire (Car and Driver did some testing on an Explorer though, and said it wasn't very hard to control......it was an article done is response to the Firestone fiasco), but statistically the WORST speed to get a blow at is right around 55mph as at that speed you dont have enough momentum to overcome any pulling the flat tire gives you.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding my points. I live in Southern Cali and I watch these morons do it all the time on our crowded highways. "let's see how fast my car can go in traffic". In regards to the nearly abandoned country roads...and the Vegas thing - I hear ya. But everyone thinks they are the "best driver" and "i can drive like NASCAR" mentality...and really, they can't. Only a few of us truly know what the hell we are doing and know what to do if we start to lose control of a vehicle. The rest (like 95%) of 'em simply panic when they start to lose control...like slam on the brakes or overcompensate or correct--thus making matters worse.

If one kid reads my post and says "holy sh*t, I didn't think of what could happen" and keeps their speeds under three digits...then i'm happy.

But some of those posts saying they are doing 150mph in a sentra (total b/s btw  )...that car was not designed for that type of speed in regards to handling, brakes, suspension, etc and i'm nearly certain that the driver wouldn't know what the hell they were doing in regards to losing control.  

Anyhow, I'm sure that there are a few punks out there that are going to curse me and say "it'll never happen to me"....or.... "f*ck this guy, he's an old bastard". Whatever, it CAN happen to you, and guess what...I'm not that old. 

The fact is I have valid points, whether you agree or not..that's fine. But these points are VERY valid. Again, my 2 cents...thanks for listening.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

yes especially the brakes on cars i am not sure if they are the same, but i know for a fact that in excess of 100mph, once you get on the brakes they get VERY hot VERY fast and if u have break heavy for whatever reason (cop, ppl, stoplight) there is a good chance that your rotor could just explode cause of the extreme temperatures and if it does there is a good chance of it cutting the tire or causeing other damage to, it happened to my buddy in his dodge stealth, he was doin 190km/h and jumped on his breaks and bam fucked up his car just cause the rotor was to hot and it snaped, this probly would only happen if you are contuninly breaking and going very fast but something to keep in mind that if u want to go really fast you have to slow down from that speed safely and reliably also...


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

superv said:


> * but i know for a fact that in excess of 100mph, once you get on the brakes they get VERY hot VERY fast and if u have break heavy for whatever reason (cop, ppl, stoplight) there is a good chance that your rotor could just explode cause of the extreme temperatures *


That is one of the dumber things I've heard in a while.

Brake rotors do NOT explode unless you attch some C4 to them with a blasting cap and blow them the hell up......

I think in all likelyhood, your buddy had pre-existing cracks in his rotors that were already to the point of cracking to the hub and the excess heat just pushed them over the limit.......in other words, if you keep your brake hardware in good condition and use some decent pads, high speed stops are NOT that hairy. 

Anyway.....if you are going these kinds of speeds, most *intelligent* people look at upgrading their brakes and use some common sense as to wear and when to drive fast so they don't HAVE to stop super hard.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Brake rotors do NOT explode unless you attch some C4 to them with a blasting cap and blow them the hell up......
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!! Classic!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, I was wondering the validity of that myself.....brake rotors exceed that heat buildup in heavy city driving..........them suckers won't blow.


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey, I bet rotors would also explode if you crashed a damn 747 into them. 

When rotors get super hot, they simply fade....in essence, they just don't work very well.

Exploding brakes, I thought I heard everything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I took mine up to about 128 today, no problem. I agree it is not safe to do, but I couldn't resist. I take some precautions though... Ran up and down the road I was going to try it on and made sure there weren't any pot holes, obstacles, etc.etc... Plus I live out in the desert, where we have many long flat strightaways.

I won't be trying it again (until I get my intake, headers, and exhaust installed).


----------



## VibeBlueSE-R (May 19, 2002)

I have a stock "02 Spec V and I did 130 mph at 5k rpm's


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

yeah i got mine up to 130...in West Texas all the roads are flat and staight. I just had to do it once. I'm happy, I'll be happier when i get to Denver and can go on back country mountain roads!


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

prolly more urban myth than anything, but...

somewhere out here in the southwest, a police helicopter found what he thought was a plane wreck...hit the face of a cliff several hundred feet up, debris everywhere. upon closer inspection, it turned out to be the remains of an old chevy impala. seems a fella decided to strap a jato bottle in his trunk and see how fast he could go. came upon an uphill curve, stood on his brakes which faded instantly, and went airborne like a ski jump. there's no 'off' switch on a jato bottle, it burns until it's empty  

Lurker Above


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Whats a jato bottle?? sorry for my ignorance.

In my B14 ive never been able to hit the 115 MPH limit. Ive tried a few times but never could. I tried this on a long stretch of road about 3 in the morning, its always that same part too. Even if i did reach the limit, what does it prove?? Something that has already been proven and its not like im gonna win anything so I say to all those who try to beat the land speed record for a sentra, dont do it. If you spin out and crash I hope you die cause if you survive, I assure you its not gonna be pretty.


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: WTF ??? !!!!!*



95G ATL said:


> *
> 
> Anyhow, I'm sure that there are a few punks out there that are going to curse me and say "it'll never happen to me"....or.... "f*ck this guy, he's an old bastard". Whatever, it CAN happen to you, and guess what...I'm not that old.
> 
> The fact is I have valid points, whether you agree or not..that's fine. But these points are VERY valid. Again, my 2 cents...thanks for listening.  *


In reference to the people that say "It won't happen to me", b.s. I'm 21 now, but when I had just barely turned 18 I lost control of my 300ZX and slammed into an 18-wheeler doing 75+mph. I died twice and spent two weeks in ICU. Thanks to God I'm here and able to perform almost all of the tasks I could before(bad back now). Don't ever think it can't happen to you because it can and will. Yeah, you might think 956 is an "old bastard" but he's old because he learned his lessons in life and changed the ways he did things. Much respect to you 956.

I've gotten my Spec V up to 125 and a friggin armadillo ran on the road right in front of me, it was a country road (so hardly any cars at all and very flat), and fortunately when I swerved I stuck to the road and did not tail spin. I've gone 100+ and all it does it waste gas and make me look ignorant to all the other people that may go down that road.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

The story about the JATO (Jet Assist Take Off) is an urban legend. It never happened. There is a show about urban legends on discovery channel I think, and they disproved it. They hooked up a rocket (not jato, but more powerful) and all it did was push the car forward.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *The story about the JATO (Jet Assist Take Off) is an urban legend. It never happened. There is a show about urban legends on discovery channel I think, and they disproved it. They hooked up a rocket (not jato, but more powerful) and all it did was push the car forward. *


i kinda figured  for teknokid, a jato bottle looks a little like a silver acetylene or oxygen tank, something like six to ten feet long. they used to mount them in sets of like three or four on each side of cargo planes to help them get off the ground. if you've been to a blue angels demonstration, their c-130 'fat albert' usually uses jato (or are those rato?) to lift off

Lurker Above, they don't sell them at pep boys


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

I've had mine in the low 130's there is a guy on the b15 site with full bolt ons that hit 140 a couple weeks ago on flat ground


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

smittywitaspec said:


> *I've had mine in the low 130's there is a guy on the b15 site with full bolt ons that hit 140 a couple weeks ago on flat ground *


I've hit 137mph in 5th gear but I don't have a 6 speed, oh and i drive an accord not a sentra, man i'm an idiot.

5600rpm in 5th gear = ecu speed limit 137mph, all honda's are speed limited at 137. I wonder how fast 6800rpm in 5th would be. I can do 124 in 4th.

hoof
arted


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

NorCalRacer1 said:


> *I've hit 137mph in 5th gear but I don't have a 6 speed, oh and i drive an accord not a sentra, man i'm an idiot.
> 
> 5600rpm in 5th gear = ecu speed limit 137mph, all honda's are speed limited at 137. I wonder how fast 6800rpm in 5th would be. I can do 124 in 4th.
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with my post?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I could care less what my top speed is because I'm not stupid enough to drive that fast. I've been around 100 on the tollway with long stretches but I didn't do it for long.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

the theoretical top speed of the spec-v is 160 for 02 and 163 for 03


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Theoretical yes...but you'd need around 250-275whp AT redline to be able to pull those speeds......sooo........not of much use.

As for the Accord owner, 137mph huh?........actually, just about all Honda's out there have rather optimistic speedometers, and if yours is about the same as my friends' 98 accuracy wise, 138mph indicated is an actual 130mph........the H rated tires are why the fuel cut is there (94-97 EX's had the same 130mph fuel cut stock).

I'm actually surprised that your fuel cut is that high, because normally only the EX's had the 130mph cut, as DX's and LX's are supposed to be set at 112mph (as the one on my ex girlfriends 97 LX was....115-116mph indicated).

:EDIT:....I notice you have the EX........welll...that explains the 137mph indicated (130mph actual) fuel cut. Oops.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Your right 112mph is for the accourds and a lot of other cars too.
Stock the V will do 130mph in 5th. Drop it to sixth and it would take a very long hill and like everyone said a tail wind to get much faster. The engine can do it but not with this cars dynamics.
200+whp N/A is just right around the corner for this car and many people are already at 170whp. You get this car over 200whp with a 2" drop and a very wind friendly body kit you can get close to 150mph


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Problem is, most body kits are NOT wind friendly........

Not to mention that Spec V's normally make peak power around 5800-6000rpm, so even if they have 170+whp up there, what matters is how much power over stock they can make around 5100rpm (where they currently top out at in 6th gear) to allow acceleration past the low 130mph range...........

To get to 140mph (5450rpm for '02's and 5350-5400rpm for '03's in 6th gear), you should need at LEAST 150whp (probably more) AT THAT rpm (5400 or so).........possible, but that's about all the current full bolt-on cars have...........

I think 6th gear is just too long for Specs (02 or 03) to get much past 140mph even WITH full bolt-ons.......

THat's still pretty damn good for a 4 cylinder NA car though


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: WTF ??? !!!!!*



SpecVspeeD said:


> *In reference to the people that say "It won't happen to me", b.s. I'm 21 now, but when I had just barely turned 18 I lost control of my 300ZX and slammed into an 18-wheeler doing 75+mph. I died twice and spent two weeks in ICU. Thanks to God I'm here and able to perform almost all of the tasks I could before(bad back now). Don't ever think it can't happen to you because it can and will. Yeah, you might think 956 is an "old bastard" but he's old because he learned his lessons in life and changed the ways he did things. Much respect to you 956.
> 
> I've gotten my Spec V up to 125 and a friggin armadillo ran on the road right in front of me, it was a country road (so hardly any cars at all and very flat), and fortunately when I swerved I stuck to the road and did not tail spin. I've gone 100+ and all it does it waste gas and make me look ignorant to all the other people that may go down that road. *


 Call me an asshole, but I care about myself more than my car. At high rate of speed you don't swerve for animals. Just hit the bastard and replace the front of your car. If you swerve you could lose major control and hit something worse...like a telephone pole! Going that fast is like screwing without a rubber...you know it's a big risk but people do it anyway. Not many ever think of the dire consequences for their actions. But back to the subject of this thread. My 02 is speed limited at around 128mph or so. Only did it once to find out. Dumb ass I know


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Lurker Above said:


> *prolly more urban myth than anything, but...
> 
> somewhere out here in the southwest, a police helicopter found what he thought was a plane wreck...hit the face of a cliff several hundred feet up, debris everywhere. upon closer inspection, it turned out to be the remains of an old chevy impala. seems a fella decided to strap a jato bottle in his trunk and see how fast he could go. came upon an uphill curve, stood on his brakes which faded instantly, and went airborne like a ski jump. there's no 'off' switch on a jato bottle, it burns until it's empty
> 
> Lurker Above *


Darwin award


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

CorNut said:


> *Darwin award  *


that's where i heard it!  i liked the one with the two metallica fans and the pickup truck too...ow ow ow...


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *Theoretical yes...but you'd need around 250-275whp AT redline to be able to pull those speeds......sooo........not of much use.
> 
> As for the Accord owner, 137mph huh?........actually, just about all Honda's out there have rather optimistic speedometers, and if yours is about the same as my friends' 98 accuracy wise, 138mph indicated is an actual 130mph........the H rated tires are why the fuel cut is there (94-97 EX's had the same 130mph fuel cut stock).
> 
> ...


My speedo only goes up to 130 and i had pegged it before. One of my friends had a toyota supra that i knew could do over 130 so i had him run next to me to check the speed. His spedo said 140 when I stopped accellerating in speed. then he kept on it and hit 158 mph(according to the old skool G-Tec Pro meter. i thought that was "decent" considering his supra was an '87 turbo, stock except for HKS intake and 3" cat-back. anyways sorry for the thread hi-jack  

the artist formerly known as NorCalRacer1


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Well if we're talking about anything I had my B11 up to about 110mph once, really, but steep downhill grade and no headwind....HAH


----------

